# Du LTE Services on mobile



## raneesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Good Day to all of you, any iphone 5 users in UAE seen 4G LTE signal on du mobile network? Please specify the areas where the LTE signals are displayed on your phone. Thanks in advance.


----------

